# Cherokee Village, Ar. Rex Take a look!



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet1932411-ss.html

Rex's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Black - With Tan, Yellow Or Fawn 

Sex: Male 
Age: Young 



Rex is: 
purebred 



Rex's story... 
Rex is a 8-10 month young German Shepherd who had to be given up by its owner because the landlord does not allow pets. He was around children at the previous owner's home and is a good watch dog. Rex will need a new home where there is a lot of room for him to run and exercise and lots of love and attention for this great dog!


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

And here...fairly close by, is the sable I have wanted!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh i hope you are able to rescue him dchamness. he looks like a beautiful boy.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

I found out Cherokee Village is much closer to Missouri than to OK....would anyone be able to help transport??? I'd LOVE to adopt him!!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

On map it looks like a straight shot from Tulsa - maybe 200 miles. It's almost due north from Little Rock (138 miles). You ought to be able to do this.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

So that's a total of over 400 miles for me one way. I would like to be able to do this...but that's just too far and would take me an entire day to do.


----------

